# Binton Album problems



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I have loaded some pictures that I took at Binton and whilst trying to add text or alter text I get a message saying I am not allowed this action.
Now I also notice that some of the text that I had added to some of my pictures has magically appeared on a different picture.
Can someone please advise what is going on?
many thanks

Keith


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Was this before or after tot time. 8O


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Must have been after mate.... Think I have sorted it now but I notice some other pics that seem to have the titles a bit squiffyish :lol: :lol: 
See you soon matey

Keith


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Which titles in particular Keith and I will change them for you

stew


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Stewart
I sorted it out after an hour or so last night, I think the problem was somewhere in the uploading caused by photos flooding the site at the same time as I was editing :lol: :lol: 
Some of stevercars pics on page 11 seem to have Hymer titles when they are clearly not Hymers in the image, maybe steve did this or maybe he got the same fault as I did and didn't notice :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Keith

I would agree with your comments. I noticed there was at least three or four of us all uploading at the same time.

stew


----------

